#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-06
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> hi Neo31
<Neo31> hi Kilos
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ssup
<Neo31> no response yet concerning the mailing list
<Kilos> same old just different day
<Neo31> lol Kilos
<Neo31> old body young soul
<Kilos> lol ya that too
<Kilos> when they reply and if they agree you can give me the link and ill get it added to the new site
<Kilos> we are then just going to find guys to provide support there
<Kilos> ill bring some from za, but same as you everyone super busy nowadays
<Kilos> but not many noobs are patient when waiting for help so ill man the fort as first contact
<Kilos> for basic support and if serious help is needed ill ping all you brainy okes
<Kilos> so there will be no more weeks offline hey
<Kilos> i wonder how stickyboy  is doing in the states
<Neo31> lol Kilos hh
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> stickyboy, went to U.S. ؟
<Neo31> ?
<Kilos> ya for 2 weeks i think he said
<Neo31> good
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy  you very quiet hey?
<Kilos> elacheche  you cant still be at work
<elacheche> Kilos, yes I am x) why! Hi by to way x)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just wondered
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> :D
<elacheche> just 30 min more and I can go home.. So tired need to sleep x)
<elacheche> BTW, my brother it an ubuntu member now :)
<Kilos> eish how are you going to make midnight meetings
<elacheche> Kilos, meetings will not be on monday x)
<Kilos> great tell him i say congrats and why isnt he here
<Kilos> have you heard from elizabeth?
<elacheche> About the membership board?
<Kilos> yeah
<elacheche> nop, have no idea if there is news.. u?
<Kilos> nothing but id rather they got another member in
<Kilos> was just checking, ive only been a member since 2 feb
<Kilos> much too new
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> I think that we should read the news here http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ if there is any
<Kilos> does one have to join the fridge
<elacheche> nope :)
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp
<Kilos> ah is that you bedis
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi Kilos
<d4rk-5c0rp> yup, it's me
<Kilos> congratulations on getting your membership
<d4rk-5c0rp> thanks dude
<Kilos> how come there are only three peeps in tunisia
<Kilos> where are all the other ubuntu users
<d4rk-5c0rp> basically, the majority are end users here. and that's what we're fighting for as LoCo team
<Kilos> get them to join here as well
<d4rk-5c0rp> I will, ASAP
<Kilos> best place for end users to learn is on working support channels
<Kilos> when i was invites to ubuntu-za i didnt even know what sudo was
<Kilos> invited
<d4rk-5c0rp> sadly, most of people here, think that internet is just failbook.
<Kilos> lol that a worldwide problem
<d4rk-5c0rp> haha
<Kilos> night guys
<d4rk-5c0rp> night Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-07
<Kilos> hi blahdeblah  welcome to ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> morning africa
<elacheche> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMQWnU-nh3U
<Kilos> whats that
<Kilos> i dont do youtube vids
<elacheche> Kilos, it's a live for Ubuntu Community Team Q&A
<Kilos> eish pc and internet too slow and mobile data too expensive for me
<Kilos> what was interesting
<elacheche> Oups..
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-08
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<ongolaBoy> hello
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-09
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy  kenju254  and others
<kenju254> hi Kilos
<kenju254> ola
<Kilos> all good here kenju254  and there?
<kenju254> Kilos: things going fine..
<Kilos> good
<kenju254> on my side as well.. just been caught up with a lot of work that wasn't dev related and had lost touch with irc
<Kilos> np as long as you dont forget us, ive got some guys working on a nice fast site for us and that should help spread the word
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-10
<Kilos> oo yay
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> :-)
<Kilos> elacheche  morning, do you have any contact with neo?
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-11
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<superfly> Kilos: http://ubuntu-africa.info/
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i see cgi-bin/
<superfly> Kilos: before you ask: yes, there's nothing there.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you mean its live
<inetpro> great!
 * Kilos bows to superfly
<cyrilb> https://twitter.com/cyb_bo/status/586929926424506369
<Kilos> nice work cyrilb
<cyrilb> thanks
<inetpro> cyrilb: looks interesting
<cyrilb> thanks
<inetpro> cyrilb: I guess you stay in Mauritius?
<inetpro> or did you fly in from somehwere else?
<cyrilb> I'm French but I live in Mauritius
<cyrilb> just moves there
<Kilos> too many pretty holiday makers there to leave
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: one day you will hopefully take us for a tour to meet all your new friends across the globe
<Kilos> whew we gonna have to travel
<Kilos> from berlin to the west of the states
<Kilos> others in asia and korea
<inetpro> Kilos: and down under?
<Kilos> i havent spoken to them yet except for when tara needed help with buntu
<inetpro> oh I forgot you even have family there :-)
<Kilos> they werent very helpful
<inetpro> who?
<Kilos> thats when i brought her to za
<Kilos> the aus guys
<inetpro> aha
<Kilos> they didnt try help online just said bring your pc in
<Kilos> now she knows enough to help herself with ubuntu
<Kilos> oh and the odd question for the old man of course
<Kilos> in pidgin
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> and i dare not miss a za ruby match without have her commenting
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they just went to bed now
<Kilos> 5am
#ubuntu-africa 2015-04-12
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> hi d4rk-5c0rp
<d4rk-5c0rp> hi Kilos
<Kilos> kick anis
<d4rk-5c0rp> why x)
<Kilos> he is supposed to find neo32 so we can get the mailing list address for our site
<d4rk-5c0rp> I will
<Kilos> ty , it will go online soon i think
<d4rk-5c0rp> yeah
<Kilos> looks like tunisia is in a permanent sleep mode
<d4rk-5c0rp> I do think so
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> here is our mailing list and launchpad team join link guys
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-04-14
<elacheche> chesedo: I think you forgot to CC ubuntu-za in that last mail, instead of that you re-sent it to #ubuntu-africa ml :)
<chesedo> lol ty
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2018-04-12
<zipper> I found this hilarious song on the internet https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxEweP2TiMk
<zipper> and I want it to share it with a south african guy
<zipper> but he's much older than me
<zipper> and I really respect him and would not want to piss him off
<zipper> Is that song offensive in SA?
<zipper> "Spitting Image - I've Never Met A Nice South African"
<chesedo> zipper: well, it stereotypes both blacks and whites negatively... seems to me like some ausie trying to be funny... then again from the comments I see that the video is older than I am, so maybe i am just not getting it...
<zipper> chesedo: My logic is that if both are steroetyped then it's ok, no?
<zipper> chesedo: The video is just funny imo
<zipper> That there are no nice south africans
<zipper> but it's apertheid satire
<chesedo> whatever rocks your boat...
<chesedo> as a south african, i just know that a most of us are hoping for the day when fellow south africans do not see color as the first thing when they look at others and then drawing dividing lines based on the color they see
<zipper> chesedo: Based on your reaction I should probably keep that video away from south africans
<chesedo> zipper: good idea... from most at least :D
<chesedo> there is one thing that all south africans have in common - being proud of being South African
<chesedo> so i guess we like to think of ourself as being nice too ;)
<zipper> The song does say that south africans don't have a sense of humour.
<zipper> I guess they're right about that
 * zipper hides
<zipper> LOL
<zipper> chesedo: LOL I don't mean to offend. I'll stfu now
<chesedo> QA: tell zipper "LOL, no problem man :D"
<QA> chesedo: Okay, I'll tell zipper on freenode
